# Lumbar Sympathetic Chain Radiofrequency ablation



## saracpm (Apr 13, 2016)

My provider performed this procedure under anesthesia at an out-patient facility.  I am only billing for the procedure.  The best code that I could find was 64640 but it is not being recognized by Medicare.  I just submitted the procedure notes in hopes of receiving payment.  Has anyone else had experience billing this procedure?  Have you received payment from insurance companies for this procedure?


----------



## marvelh (Apr 14, 2016)

The lumbar sympathetic chain is not a somatic nerve (sensory) nerve.  It would not apply to the 64640 code which is in the Destruction by Neurolytic Agent, Somatic Nerve CPT code section.  There isn't a code for "destruction by neurolytic agent, other sympathetic nerve".  RF ablation of the lumbar sympathetic plexus is typically reported with the 64999 unlisted code.


----------

